# Nice Aire!



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening,

Today we visited the Martyred Village at Oradour-sur-Glane. It is a moving experience and well worth a visit if you are in the area of Limoges.

We are currently parked up at the Aire in the village along with 16 others!!
It is a very nice Aire and it is advisable to get here early (before 3pm).
We parked next to another British couple who we later found out were fellow MHF members. Mr & Mrs Gelathe 



Tomorrow we are heading towards Mont Dore (Clermont Ferrand) :lol:

Dean & Angela


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Oradour-sur-Glane is a place that everyone should visit. A very proud village with a real story to tell.
Stop a while and think, you will find it impossible not to shed a tear.
Whilst I took a lot of photos, they are not for sharing. They are for personal memories. I tell people a brief outline and leave them to visit for themselves. It is a story that needs to be told by the village.
Excellent Aire that gets very busy in August, but no problem doubling up on the concrete hard stands.

Very close to Rocamadour, which is also a place to visit and gaze in amazement. And don't forget Feerie.
Gerry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have you added (or reviewed) the aire in the MHF guide?

:wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Fairportgoer said:


> ..........Today we visited the Martyred Village at Oradour-sur-Glane. It is a moving experience and well worth a visit if you are in the area of Limoges.
> 
> ...............snipped...>
> Dean & Angela


You're right, it is a moving experience but for us the moving experience was in the cemetery not in the ruined houses.
The houses are maintained as ruins and France seems to have scoured the country to find a sewing machine and pram for so many. For those of us old enough to remember, newsreels during WW2 showed large parts of London, Coventry, Hull and other uk cities with acres of ruins as a result of German bombs and rockets.

The cemetery shows the full story of the families decimated and even obliterated by the horrific, cold blooded massacre of the village's occupants.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Nice Aire - Oradour*

We went back recently, having been there 20 years ago.

The cars, sewing machines, prams etc then were in relatively good condition - I think they are all from the town itself, it is quite a big place, not a village by any means - it is a bit sad to see them all crumbling, especially the cars.

There is a book by a chap called Robin Mackness, with an interesting spin on the reason for the massacre.

Helen


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Hope I am not telling you how to suck eggs but past Clement Freud (Sorry about the slip) you can come off on the N9 (i think) towards
Anglards-de-Saint-Flour. 

We are determined this beautiful lake properly next trip over and beautiful views and an historic bridge\viaduct over part of it.

And that will include a trip on the large tourist lake boat. Birdge is for trains looking at map or maybe canal boats or water or it might be holding up the sides of the mountains.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Nice Aire - Oradour*



hmh said:


> We went back recently, having been there 20 years ago.
> 
> The cars, sewing machines, prams etc then were in relatively good condition - I think they are all from the town itself, it is quite a big place, not a village by any means - it is a bit sad to see them all crumbling, especially the cars.
> 
> ...


There's information on Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oradour-sur-Glane


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dean and Angela( and others) thanks for that-another one on our list for next month!

Pusser- what's the name of the lake pse? Can't find it on AR


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Hi Dean and Angela( and others) thanks for that-another one on our list for next month!
> 
> Pusser- what's the name of the lake pse? Can't find it on AR


The viaduct is http://www.garabit-viaduc-eiffel.com/ and some thumbnails at

http://www.margeride-truyere.com/fr,1,908.html

and can't really find decent pix of it . Lac garabit


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Ah Garabit!

Thanks Pusser- we found ourselves there about 15 years ago when we were tuggers. We pulled in at an Aire off the Autoroute not expecting to come across the huge metal bridge across the "chasm"- very impressive. Our lunch break lasted about 3 hours that day!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Ah Garabit!
> 
> Thanks Pusser- we found ourselves there about 15 years ago when we were tuggers. We pulled in at an Aire off the Autoroute not expecting to come across the huge metal bridge across the "chasm"- very impressive. Our lunch break lasted about 3 hours that day!


We are going to treat ourselves to a couple of nights in a hotel on the lac. We did say this last year and managed to miss it.

It has got to be the place to stop off on the way down south. Magical.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sounds good!

Nice pic here:
http://www.routard.com/photos/auvergne/12969-lac_de_garabit.htm

(and you can book your hotel on same page :lol: )


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We were there in May, if you do go make sure you take the scenic route to the viaduct via the Barrage de Grandval and Belvedere de Mallet.




























Pete


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for links and pics. Now can't wait to get the van heading south.


----------

